# Refer a Friend



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Lets see if we can speak in a language they may understand...

Simple Poll for all us R-15 owners: 

"Would you refer a friend to DirectTV using the Plus Service with the R-15 DVR?"


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Not in the current state of the R15. I started with the R15 but ended up sending it back to DirecTV and purchased a new R10 from Compusa. I am very happy with my R10. If/when the R15 becomes more stable it could be a really cool DVR.


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely NOT! Not if I wanted to keep the friend!


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

i'd say no


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

For the most part I like the R15, but I would be very hard pressed to recommend it to a friend or relative. If they were to experience the same problems I have had, I would be very embarassed that I was responsible for them getting it to start with.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would recommend the R-15 as the UI and menus are the same as all the new receivers and would be very simple for them to switch.

Of course the first thing I would show them is where the reset button is and also say if it starts acting strange to reset it.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i love my r15's and ever since the new update i have rarely had to reset. the only thing i wish for is a (mark and delete) feature for the caller ID and dual buffers but other than that i'm fine. 


it sometimes is a pain to delete the calls one by one. 


i would recommend this to any one.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> ...the only thing i wish for is a (mark and delete) feature for the caller ID and dual buffers but other than that i'm fine.
> 
> it sometimes is a pain to delete the calls one by one.
> 
> i would recommend this to any one.


Why do you delete caller ID log entries?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

50-50 at the moment. Not what I would call an overwhelming endorsement.

I voted no, however I do like the R15, I prefer the R15 UI to the R10, and I like the direction D* is going with the R15. But I won't recommend it until I can feel confident the person I recommend it to won't be calling me up and asking me either how to fix it, or why did I suggest it. I will have that confidence when both of my units work properly without a glitch for about a month, regardless of how many SL's I have, or how much searching I do, or how much reorganizing priorities I do, etc. I'm a fairly light user, in fact I only have about 5 series links total and don't do a lot of other stuff. But I have had to reset both of my R15's multiple times, and I've had to wipe (clear and delete reset) one of them three times. Seems the problems have gotten worse, much worse, since D* started pushing stuff to showcases, at least on one of my units.

Carl


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

> Why do you delete caller ID log entries?


because of repeat calls. the same name/number will appear like 4 times


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess my two units have about four resets each over six weeks.

I'd recommend it in a heartbeat at this point.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I guess my two units have about four resets each over six weeks.
> 
> I'd recommend it in a heartbeat at this point.


Not until three things: 
1 - dual buffers - sorry but the record both shows workaround is a pain in the butt with watching sports
2- Can actually use the caller ID feature (cannot right now because I get an unknown caller several times an hour which apparantly is a signal sent from my phone company voicemail - even though my old Samsung 160 HD receiver had no issues with it)
3- or until the black screen of death is fixed. Approx every other day come home to find menus and audo working but no video. Only gets fixed with a restart.

other than that, I prefer the UI to my directivos


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

raott said:


> Not until three things:
> ...
> 2- Can actually use the caller ID feature (cannot right now because I get an unknown caller several times an hour which apparantly is a signal sent from my phone company voicemail - even though my old Samsung 160 HD receiver had no issues with it)....


How did you determine that? I have 2 Nortel 2 line phones that do that, several times a day. When I got my DVR, it started doing that as well, so I turned off the Caller ID. Until you said that, I had no idea why it was happening.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I guess my two units have about four resets each over six weeks.
> 
> I'd recommend it in a heartbeat at this point.


Are you being sarcastic? or do you actually think that is a reasonable frequency?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Reasonable is NOT having to do it, AT ALL!!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> How did you determine that? I have 2 Nortel 2 line phones that do that, several times a day. When I got my DVR, it started doing that as well, so I turned off the Caller ID. Until you said that, I had no idea why it was happening.


From another post someone said that the phone companies voicemail tone was the reason for repeated "unknown caller" popups even though the phone is not ringing.

I'm not sure why my old Samsung 160 could differentiate between the tone and an actual phone call but the R15 cannot.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks. That explains why my Nortel phones will ring once several times a day when nobody is actually calling. How do I know there's nobody? The caller id display says Line 1 (or 2) calling.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

keeping poll in view.
Let's keep voting, and giving reasons why / why not...


----------



## Eradik (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes. I've had my R15 now for about 2 days. Not one problem as of yet.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm shocked by the number of "yes" votes. I guess a lot of people are willing to sell out a friend for $100.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

walters said:


> I'm shocked by the number of "yes" votes. I guess a lot of people are willing to sell out a friend for $100.


Hey, keep referring friends, each one pays for a new unit. 

For the record, I voted NO! :nono:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> I'm shocked by the number of "yes" votes. I guess a lot of people are willing to sell out a friend for $100.


To be honest for what the majority of my friends would or do use a DVR for the R15 is just fine for them and would probably have few of the issues that many here see. They aren't heavy duty DVR users. I have tried to refer many of them to Tivo but the majority of them didn't like the interface and because they where mostly cable type users they hated the idea of having that extra fee every month.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Clint, 

I am not what you or some of the others here would consider a "heavy" user. I currently only have 1 program in the SL and probably the same in the TDL. My drive is only 40% full. Yet I am experiencing enough problems to make the box unreliable. I cannot depend on it to record. It locked up yesterday when I was playing back a recorded program. I could not switch back to live tv. I had to do a reset.

Only after I have dumped everything I've recorded will I do a "reformat".


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> Clint,
> 
> I am not what you or some of the others here would consider a "heavy" user. I currently only have 1 program in the SL and probably the same in the TDL. My drive is only 40% full. Yet I am experiencing enough problems to make the box unreliable. I cannot depend on it to record. It locked up yesterday when I was playing back a recorded program. I could not switch back to live tv. I had to do a reset.
> 
> Only after I have dumped everything I've recorded will I do a "reformat".


Well I am a fairly heavy user and haven't had anything like that happen. I have some of the other small problems and am not happy with the FR/Repeat issues. As for overall stability though the box is pretty solid, then again I have never had some of the issues some users here have had now and in the past.

My drive flucuates in how full it is depending on if i'm out of town or in town, right now I think maybe 6-8 shows are sitting there and it's probably about 20% full, when I got back from my last business trip it was far more full then that though. Some of it I have watched and some of it I just deleted.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> Clint,
> 
> I am not what you or some of the others here would consider a "heavy" user. I currently only have 1 program in the SL and probably the same in the TDL. My drive is only 40% full. Yet I am experiencing enough problems to make the box unreliable. I cannot depend on it to record. It locked up yesterday when I was playing back a recorded program. I could not switch back to live tv. I had to do a reset.
> 
> Only after I have dumped everything I've recorded will I do a "reformat".


Same here. My R15 is still not my main DVR because of the lack of dual buffers. It sees very light use and is used mainly to record a few children's shows. The screen has gone black (audio continues) at least three times in the past week and a half requiring a restart to get any video back at all. I cannot recomend a DVR that requires constant restarts even though I do like the R15's UI much better.


----------

